

The first HTML5 radiology viewer approved by the FDA - veb
http://www.imedicalapps.com/2011/12/review-vue-motion-medical-image-viewer/

======
bugsbunnyak
Here's the clearance:
[http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfpmn/pmn....](http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfpmn/pmn.cfm?ID=36552)

As far as I understand, there is a distinction between "cleared" (for sale, as
this has been) and "approved" (as in a new type of device). The bar for
clearance is much lower, as a company must only demonstrate "Substantial
Equivalence" to existing, approved devices, and compliance with a quality
control scheme. It's kind of interesting to read the SE backreferences for
some viewers - they go back to computerized viewers in the 80s or even 70s.
(Certain vendors seem willfully careless with the term "approved" and far too
ambitious with the SE chain they cite...)

------
rdl
I was stuck supporting an activex based desktop viewer for a couple years. I
kept suggesting an html5 solution, since everyone wanted iPad for non
diagnostic review, and that maintaining activex controls in a locked down DOD
environment is a huge pain, but people kept saying it couldnt be done.

This is great news -- I hope this makes teleradiology more widespread.

------
togasystems
I wonder what the impact of this will be since most radiology images are
processed by a radiologist with the notes sent to the ordering doctors. Will
doctor's be more inclined to view these?

